# Difficulty in burning Red Oak



## LSaupe (Apr 16, 2010)

Greetings All:

My second full season of burning with a wood stove.  For some reason, I am having a difficult time burning red oak.  All other hardwoods burn great.  I am even trying to burn red oak that has seasoned (covered and exposed to air and sun, and is cracking) but still have a tough time trying to get this to burn (unless placed in a real hot stove along with other hard woods).  It does appear to be dry (as evidenced by cracking and sound when hitting two together).

The other wodds burn fabulously, but the read oak gives me fits every time.  All woods seasoned together on the same rack system.

Any idea's?

Larry S.


----------



## f3cbboy (Apr 16, 2010)

stack it seperate if you can and burn it 2 yrs from now,  if you can.


----------



## tutu_sue (Apr 16, 2010)

Red oak takes the longest to dry.  To get oak ready in one season I have 14" lengths split it small 5 inches or less at the cross section and stack in single rows.  Larger splits or more than a single row will take a couple of seasons to dry.  Pieces I had drying since last July were 22% moisture content in the middle.  20% or less is best for the newer stoves.  Let the oak stay put for next season.


----------



## LSaupe (Apr 16, 2010)

Ah... makes sense.  These are 24" long with at least an equivalent diameter of 6 to 8" cross section.

Thanks for the replies on this.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 16, 2010)

Red oak takes f o r e v e r to season.

Give it time - it's like money in the bank - a  2 or 3  year CD.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 16, 2010)

LSaupe said:
			
		

> It does appear to be dry (as evidenced by cracking and sound when hitting two together).


Cracking on the ends indicates that the wood on the ends shrunk more than the wood in the middle.  As the wood in the middle dries and shrinks too, the cracks diminish somewhat.  Sound is not an accurate indicator.  Weight is a better indicator.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 16, 2010)

Since you live in the S ADK's, may I suggest . . .

Measure up your stacks of red oak

Trade them cord-for-cord for something ready to burn . . .say . . .Aspen

Let me know how much you got and I'll be there  . . . :cheese:


----------



## LSaupe (Apr 16, 2010)

Actually I am almost finished with what I have here, but am ready to order another load for next season.  Hopefully I can do this without having red oak in the mix.  If not, I will let you know when it arrives and I get it sorted.

Thanks again for all the replies.  Looks like I was only half way there with regard to dryness.  

Best Regards,

Larry S.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 16, 2010)

LSaupe said:
			
		

> Actually I am almost finished with what I have here, but am ready to order another load for next season...


Therein lies your problem.  You should have ordered up next season's load a year ago.


----------



## woodhound (Apr 16, 2010)

All I burn is red oak, since that is most prevalant where I live.  Mine sits 2 years in the wood shed before I burn it.  Get a year ahead and you will love it.


----------



## Battenkiller (Apr 16, 2010)

tutu_sue said:
			
		

> Red oak takes the longest to dry.  To get oak ready in one season I have 14" lengths split it small 5 inches or less at the cross section and stack in single rows.  Larger splits or more than a single row will take a couple of seasons to dry.  Pieces I had drying since last July were 22% moisture content in the middle.  20% or less is best for the newer stoves.  Let the oak stay put for next season.



That's an incredible result for red oak in less than a year.  I would have expected it to still be in the 30% range or even higher.  Cutting it short and lots of wind (I assume) may be the key.  Most of the oak I have cut in the past was in the 20-22" range, cut long for a long box stove.  It never seemed to dry for me so I gave up on it years ago.  Too bad, because it's a good wood and readily available to me here.


----------



## tutu_sue (Apr 16, 2010)

Battenkiller, I agree based on my experience that cutting it short say 12" to 14" and having it in full sun and wind off the ground really cuts down the seasoning time.  It may be more of a hassle to manage and load up shorter lengths, but the heat red oak gives off is fantastic.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 16, 2010)

LSaupe said:
			
		

> Actually I am almost finished with what I have here, but am ready to order another load for next season.  Hopefully I can do this without having red oak in the mix.  If not, I will let you know when it arrives and I get it sorted.
> 
> Thanks again for all the replies.  Looks like I was only half way there with regard to dryness.
> 
> ...



Larry, once you get that red oak seasoned good, you won't want to trade it! It gives you a lot of heat with longer burn times. Its only drawback is the drying time; other than that it is difficult to beat for good firewood. This is just one more instance why 3 years wood supply is my recommendation. Red oak takes 3 years to season well. Also, if you have a 3 year supply on hand you don't have to make such small splits in order to get them to dry faster. The larger splits also will give you a longer burning time.


----------



## Battenkiller (Apr 16, 2010)

LSaupe said:
			
		

> Actually I am almost finished with what I have here, but am ready to order another load for next season.  Hopefully I can do this without having red oak in the mix.



Larry, I long ago started telling wood guys I don't want any red oak period, and I'm really firm about it.  I'm the customer, after all.  I don't buy whatever meat the store happens to have, why should I buy just any old wood?  I get some initial resistance, but they usually really want the sale, and then I find out they can get their hands on some ash or hickory or hard maple or maybe even some black locust.  Some of the best wood dealers are the ones that will work with you.  They usually cut from multiple wood lots, and they all know it takes three years to season oak, so telling them you'll go elsewhere to get what you need actually makes you seem pretty savvy, maybe even ensures you get a full load.  Sometimes they want a bit more money, and I gladly pay them for the extra effort.  I get a lot more bang for my buck with ash at $175/cord than oak at $150/cord if both are only seasoned for a year.

Of course, if you have the money and storage space, go for the oak to lay down for the future.  But treat it like Paul Masson wine, and don't burn it before its time.


----------



## iceman (Apr 17, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> LSaupe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have been asking for stuff other than oak... people in these parts think i am crazy!..  funny thing is sitting on 6 cords of oak for next year and beyond, finally found a guy who can bring me oak, ash, maple mix for 100 bucks... will be trying him on sunday!


----------



## Battenkiller (Apr 17, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> I have been asking for stuff other than oak... people in these parts think i am crazy!..  funny thing is sitting on 6 cords of oak for next year and beyond, finally found a guy who can bring me oak, ash, maple mix for 100 bucks... will be trying him on sunday!



Wow, what a price!  At $100/cord, I'd buy 3 years worth and separate the oak out.  I pay $175 for straight ash, so getting any at $100 per would be like a gift.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 17, 2010)

Been heating this joint with red and white oak for twenty four years. Burned my first ash and maple this year.

Folks, you can have that crap. I will stack it at the curb for you.


----------



## Tony H (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a bunch of burr oak on my property and around the area and it burns really nice. I think it seasons a bit faster than red oak because it's ready to go after 24 months .


----------



## nojo (Apr 17, 2010)

iceman said:
			
		

> I have been asking for stuff other than oak... people in these parts think i am crazy!..  funny thing is sitting on 6 cords of oak for next year and beyond, finally found a guy who can bring me oak, ash, maple mix for 100 bucks... will be trying him on sunday!



Hey now... is that the guy in Agawam? Dont go buying it all now.  

Message me with that info if you fell alright about it! Theres a guy in agawam too. 




-josh


----------



## Battenkiller (Apr 17, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Been heating this joint with red and white oak for twenty four years. Burned my first ash and maple this year.
> 
> Folks, you can have that crap. I will stack it at the curb for you.



No doubt oak's great stuff, especially white oak.  But I'm only 58.  I'd like to burn something before I retire. ;-P


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 17, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Been heating this joint with red and white oak for twenty four years. Burned my first ash and maple this year.
> 
> Folks, you can have that crap. I will stack it at the curb for you.



?!?!? - I hope that's a joke! I'm planing a nearly 100% ash season next winter, while my red oak, maple, beech, etc. gets a full 2.5 years before burning. I've heard ash is quite good. Cheers!


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 17, 2010)

That's it, all you guys keep telling the forest pros oak is no good. . .drive the price down far enough and I can buy it up :lol:


----------



## oldspark (Apr 17, 2010)

One thing is for sure no matter what any body says, ash and oak are both very good wood, I am surprised that so many people have trouble with the oak, that is the main wood I have used for 30 years and have never had a problem getting it dry enough to burn. There are so many varibles to the wood drying that it is hard to pin point the issues people have with it. Once you burn dry oak you will be a believer and you can be saved.


----------



## gibson (Apr 18, 2010)

I am in my second year of burning and ran out this year.  Had to get about 1/2 cord from my father in law, who is hard core wood burner for 40 years.  10 cords in reserve.  1/2 cord of at least five year seasoned oak... it's like having an ice cold Sam Adams after a lifetime of drinking Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 20, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Been heating this joint with red and white oak for twenty four years. Burned my first ash and maple this year.
> 
> Folks, you can have that crap. I will stack it at the curb for you.



Oh I don't know . . . not having much oak on the family land I'm kind of partial to ash and maple . . . it's my two go-to woods for heating in the dead of a Maine winter . . . seems to work fine for me . . . in fact if I could only burn with one wood it would probably be ash.


----------



## Black Jaque Janaviac (Apr 20, 2010)

> That’s it, all you guys keep telling the forest pros oak is no good. . .drive the price down far enough and I can buy it up



You got that right buddy!  Have youse guys ever tried heating with pine?  Now that's the stuff fer ya.  Short seasoning time, lots o-heat, long burn times, cleaner glass doors, cleaner chimneys, never dulls saws, lighter to carry.  Worth every penny at $200/cord!

Beep!  Beep!  Beep!  Ah-OOOooGa  Ah-OOOooGa!

Oops.  I set the BS alarm off.  Sorry folks.


----------

